# lorenzo's dog training?



## vmarie08 (Sep 17, 2008)

has anyone heard of lorenzo's dog training team?they're based out of ohio but have trainers in las vegas and san diego too...they are GOOD!angel has had only 2 sessions and she's already changing and i as her "pack leader"have changed too lol


----------



## j.t. (Dec 19, 2008)

When ever you use compulsion you always get a quick response. unfortuneately you diminish you and your dogs relationship. Cuz the leader of the pack is physically the strongest and assumes the alpha position out in front. Whatever.
Go to guard dog training by William Khoeler and when you get to the obedience section it is exactly the same in technique. By the way anyone who really trains dogs and understands behavior reserve these techniques as barbaric and out dated. choke collars destroy necks and destroy relationships. If I told you to sit and you didnt then choked you til you did that is not training. and I know that dogs are physical in their world and thats how a mother would respond to her pups. you arte not a dog. and leaders of the pack led thru intimdation and if they get hurt they were run off by the pack where they would starve to death. Happy training.


----------

